# Unitymedia DSL 20000 Netzwerk Probleme



## Andre267 (26. Januar 2015)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich jemand hier evtl. soweit auskennt mit den Netzwerk-Gerätschaften um mir zu erklären warum ich keine 20000 DSL habe obwohl diese laut Anbieter (Unitymedia) ohne Probleme ankommen müssten?

So sieht in etwa mein Netzwerk aus:

Cisco Modem----D-Link DIR-652----Netgear FS605----PC
(TV Kabel)                Router                Switch

Hier mal ein Speedtest:
http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/skd35mt33qfy6vZQ1501.png

Okay, gerade ist es um den Download echt kritisch sonst habe ich bis zu 100000KBit/s-120000KBit/s ca.


----------



## Alice (26. Januar 2015)

Erwartest Du 200MBit oder 20MBit?


----------



## Andre267 (26. Januar 2015)

Ich erwarte *200 MBit/s *erwarte download und *10 MBit/s* upload.

*//Nachtrag:*
Ich war eben bei einem PC geschäft um die Ecke und habe das alte Netgear raus geschmissen, 
weil das nur bis 100 MBit/s unterstützt und einfach ein Kupplungsstück dazwischen geklemmt.


----------



## Alice (26. Januar 2015)

Alles muss auf 1GBit/s ausgelegt sein.

Router, Kabel, Netzwerkkarte usw. Ganz normale CAT5-Kabel lassen nur 100 MBit/s durch.


----------



## sheel (26. Januar 2015)

Normal "nur" 50-60% der angegebenen Maximalleistung?
Freu dich doch, andere Provider äh Abzocker sind da deutlich schlechter
(so ca. 0.05% hab ich auch schon gesehen...)


----------



## Alice (26. Januar 2015)

Also bei mir ist die "Leistung" stärker als Versprochen. Bin auch Unitymedia-Kunde (Business) und sehr zu frieden. Bin auf die Leitung/Leistung auch angewiesen, da ich von überall aus auf meine Rechner zugreifen muss. Nur habe ich auch nur beste Hardware genommen (z.B. 1GB-Lan-Kabel). Das Haus ist auf den modernsten Stand der Technik. Wohne wie vielleicht bekannt am Düsseldorfer Flughafen (~ 800 Meter) und ich habe hier Telekom "Nachbarn" die nur DSL2000 bekommen. 

WICHTIGE ANMERKUNG:
Wenn Du die Horizon verwendest, solltest Du beim Speedtest nicht den TV einschalten! Wir haben in jedem Raum 1-2 TV/Internet-Dosen. Habe mal "aus Spaß" den Receiver und die FritzBox an eine Dose angeschlossen. Wollte einen kleinen "Server-Bereich" basteln mit einem i7-Mini-Desktop für die Frau und Kinder... Jedenfalls gucken wir fast nur noch HD-TV und das zieht dermaßen krass Leistung, dass das Internet richtig langsam wird. Sobald die FritzBox aber wieder an eine andere Dose ist, ist die Leistung wieder voll da. Mein "Test" ging weiter... Habe etwas großes aus dem Internet geladen und DANN den TV eingeschaltet und habe Bildfehler im Bild. Also Artefakte. Fazit: TV und Internet unbedingt trennen. Wenn Du eine Horizon hast, dann versuch eine Fritzbox zu bekommen. Kostet zwar extra aber es lohnt sich. Dann kannste das Internet in der Horizon ausschalten.


----------

